# Native Code > برنامه نویسی در 6 VB > کامپوننت ها و ابزارهای کاربردی در VB6 >  آیکون های برنامه نویسی

## joker_pok

سلام دوستان من مجموعه آیکون های کوچکی که در برنامه نویسی استفاده میشه رو می خواستم چند تا پیدا کردم اما خوب نبودن اگه کسی داشت واسم آپ کنه ممنونش میشم همونایی که تو toolbar ها منو ها استفاده میشن دیگه ممنون

----------


## parselearn

Silk Companion Icons
Fugue Icons and diagona icons
famfamfam

----------


## joker_pok

دادش دمت گرم مرسي عالي بود .

----------


## Restlesa

آیکون های برنامه ی Word 2007 رو هم اگه دارین بزارین
ممنون تون میشم

----------


## parselearn

http://www.softpedia.com/get/Desktop...07-icons.shtml
http://www.utteraccess.com/forum/Acc...-t1611178.html
http://www.freedownloadmanager.org/d...Icons_69571_p/
فروشي
http://www.fileguru.com/Perfect-Office-Icons/download

----------


## Restlesa

دوست عیز ازتون ممنونم ولی منظور من لینک هایی که گذاشتین نبود
من آین های استفاده شده در برنامه ی Word 2007 مثل آیکن Open,Save و .... رو می خوام

----------


## y.saied

وی بی png رو قبول نمیکنه که؟

----------


## mohammadian7

سلام 
کسی مجموعه آیکون های برنامه outlook 2007 رو داره. شدیدا بهش نیاز دارم.

----------


## mobtakercode

البته سایت زیر هم هست:

www.iconfinder.com

----------


## Restlesa

سایت بسیار خوبی بود اما من نتونستم آیکن های مورد نظرم رو پیدا کنم سایت دیگه ای رو سراغ ندارین ؟؟؟؟

----------


## Restlesa

> وی بی png رو قبول نمیکنه که؟


 بله حق با شماست اما می تونید با استفاده از برنامه هایی نیز Atr Icons Pro عکس های باپسوند PNG رو به پسوند Ico تبدیل کنید ویا از ابزار Alpha Image Control استفاده کنید که آخرین نسخه ی اون رو می تونید از لینک زیر دانلود نمایید
https://barnamenevis.org/showthread.p...8%D8%A7/page40

----------

